# Giant Rattlesnake Found In Florida Community



## MA-Caver

If you love/hate snakes you're going to love/hate this! 


> *7-Foot-3 Rattlesnake Caught, Killed*
> 
> *Giant Rattlesnake Slithers Its Way Into St. Augustine Townhouse Community*
> 
> http://www.news4jax.com/news/211628...l=jax_12pm&ts=T&tmi=jax_12pm_1_11450110012009
> 
> POSTED: Wednesday, September 30, 2009
> UPDATED: 6:35 pm EDT September 30, 2009
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *ST. AUGUSTINE, Fla. -- *The trappers who caught and killed a giant rattlesnake in St. Johns County said the snake was *7 feet 3 inches* long.Experts said it's one of the biggest rattlesnakes they've ever seen.The rattlesnake slithered its way into Tuscany Village, a St. Augustine townhouse community, over the weekend.


Admittedly this is a big snake. Too bad the poor thing had to be killed.


----------



## Twin Fist

thats a BIG one, they almost never get over 5 ft here


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Dang!  When I lived in Denver, I never saw them anywhere near that big.  In Michigan, I never see them at all.


----------



## grydth

Just saw an article speculating why fewer New Yorkers were retiring to Florida.... one would suspect these pictures will drive the numbers down still further......


----------



## CoryKS

MA-Caver said:


> Admittedly this is a big snake. Too bad the poor thing had to be killed.


 
:erg:  Too bad my ***, they need to nuke the site from orbit just to be sure.


----------



## bluekey88

dang!  that's one big mamma jamma.  How old do you figure it was to get that big?  What was it eating (anything it wants perhaps?)

Peace,
Erik


----------



## blackxpress

A buddy of mine killed a 7 footer in his back yard back in the 70s when I lived in Orlando.  It had 15 buttons on its rattler.  Eastern Diamondbacks get huge.  According to Wiki specimens over 7 ft. are rare but well documented and the largest one reported was 8.25 ft. in 1936.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus_adamanteus

I think they're fascinating from a distance.  A very loooong distance.


----------



## arnisador

Ouch!


----------



## Big Don

A few words come to mind:
BANG! BANG! BANG! "Is it still moving?" BANG! BANG! BANG!


----------



## Ken Morgan

I'll bet the cat and small dog population will be going up in that area....


----------



## MA-Caver

Ken Morgan said:


> I'll bet the cat and small dog population will be going up in that area....


Actually probably not... there are still hundreds of burmese pythons that were released (illegally) and escaped into the wild ... the everglades is becoming over-run with them according to one program I saw on Animal Planet (Animal Cops in Miami)...


----------



## Bruno@MT

Big Don said:


> A few words come to mind:
> BANG! BANG! BANG! "Is it still moving?" BANG! BANG! BANG!



What he said.

This reminds me of the japanese sea spider crabs I saw in sea-life. Things are giant spiders, with inch thick bone legs. And as I was watching them, all I could think was 'KILL'.

Those things triggered a primal reaction, and my hands were itching for a shotgun. I felt like playing 'Doom' in real life for a minute...


----------

